# new sig ideas...



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2005)

What do you guys think?


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)

The Martlet or the Mitchell above it.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2005)

hmmm, I was leaning toward the Bearcat, but so far that's one vote for Martlett and one vote Mitchell.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 20, 2005)

I agree with pD........ Mitchell then Martlet...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

B-25 8)


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice sig, CC, That's Lefty Gardner's White Lightning. Sadly, that airplane was recently sold to Red Bull. It's a shame Lefty couldn't get the money together to fix it.


----------



## JCS (Jul 20, 2005)

The Bearcat or the P-51. The Cub one is pretty good too


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Nice sig, CC, That's Lefty Gardner's White Lightning. Sadly, that airplane was recently sold to Red Bull. It's a shame Lefty couldn't get the money together to fix it.



Thanks. Yeah its a huge shame, im glad its gone to a good home though, and not just for scrap or something. Red Bull should get it up and running once again.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 20, 2005)

I like the P-51 and the B-25.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2005)

So far, it appears the B-25 appears to be winning. I will change it in a few days, so we will see where the vote ends up.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 20, 2005)

Well, I'll be no help I'm afraid. I like the bottom four. Mustang, Mitchell, Martlette, _and_ Bearcat. They all look great.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2005)

P-51 and B-25 for me


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 25, 2005)

The Martlett for sure!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the votes guys! Looks like the Mitchell won out. But I will change it again at some point and a couple of the next high votes will follow.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 26, 2005)

A fine choice.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks, I should have some new ones in about a month or so. Camarillo's show is coming up. 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2005)

i know i'm late but the merlett!!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 4, 2005)

Couple o' ideas from this years stack o' shots


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 4, 2005)

I like the one of you in the An-2 cockpit. That or the Trojan/Martlett one.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 4, 2005)

I was thinking one of those 2 as well.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 4, 2005)

Definately the Trojan/Martlett, great pic!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 4, 2005)

I like the EC-121, but the Trojan and Martlett one is cool also.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 4, 2005)

The Trojan/Martlett shot was just dumb luck. I was shooting the Trojan and the Martlett happened to be in the shot at the same time. Works for me though!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 4, 2005)

i aint too keen on any of them to be honest.........


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 4, 2005)

Why? No Lanc in them?


----------



## evangilder (Oct 18, 2005)

Time for a new one...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice Eric, the comment is good too.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks Gnomey! It is true, in the last couple of months, I have only flown in yellow airplanes...Kinda weird.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 19, 2005)

Love the new sig Eric. Such a beautiful bird the old T-6.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks! It is a beauty. Since I got a ride in it over the weekend, I figured I would use it for a siggy.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 11, 2005)

testing...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 11, 2005)

or maybe this...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 11, 2005)

of the two i prefer the top one but again i aint over the moon about either........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> of the two i prefer the top one but again i aint over the moon about either........


So do I, although I'm not a fan of either and prefer the one you have the minute Eric.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 11, 2005)

I also prefer your current one, but the Turbine Legend is my fave of the two.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 11, 2005)

Alrighty then, I will see what else I have. These are obviously not getting anyone's attention.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm with these guys, I'm afraid. I think your current one is the best of the three.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 11, 2005)

Alright you pickey buggers.  

How 'bout this one?


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 11, 2005)

Nah....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2005)

Still prefer the one you have at the moment...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 12, 2005)

You guys are tough! I guess I need a shot with a "wow factor". I'll dig some more...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2006)

Trying this...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2006)

Brightened up a bit


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

It works.
The black and white is a nice touch.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2006)

I touched in a little sepia for a vintage look. Not that _I_ want to look vintage, just the photo!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Not that _I_ want to look vintage, just the photo!


Understandable. 
The touching up adds greatly to the effect.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 18, 2006)

You should go with this one.........its shiny


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> The touching up adds greatly to the effect.


It does, looks good Eric.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 18, 2006)

Like the new one E!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks guys. 

I was using the Mustanf one before, Hussars. I may cycle it back in at some point, but wanted a change for now.


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Feb 1, 2006)

Plan-D's sig is hilarious!!


----------



## plan_D (Feb 2, 2006)

Why, thank you. Yours ... isn't so funny ... but it's still ... all good.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 2, 2006)

new one


----------



## evangilder (Apr 3, 2006)

better to be smaller


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 3, 2006)

I like it!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2006)

Me too !!!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks guys. One of the 724 pictures I took on saturday!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 3, 2006)

That's a lot of pics. 
Nice new sig.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 3, 2006)

It is, but with the new camera, I get a lot more pictures that are usable. With the old powershot, it was mostly static aircraft and taxiing planes. Now, I can get them in their native environment...the air!  With the clouds and lighting as it was after the rains, the opportunities for good shots was endless. Beleive it or not, I used up both flash cards I had! That was a gig and a half. I will need at least 1-3 more flash cards for Chino, that show is going to be BIG!


----------



## Erich (Apr 3, 2006)

guys yes go the smaller route. CC yours is still too big in my opinion due to the reduction we now have on our forums

two cento's E ~


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 4, 2006)

ive never even seen an Air show, the last one here was more than 10 yrs ago


----------



## evangilder (Jun 26, 2006)

test


----------



## evangilder (Jun 26, 2006)

..


----------



## evangilder (Jun 26, 2006)

Last one for tonight. I like this one best so far.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

go for the spitfire.....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

Nah, he's 'Merican, you know... 
I used to have almost the same Fokker... Also taken by myself.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

expanding his horizons will do him good


----------



## evangilder (Jun 26, 2006)

I might do another spitfire in the future, but that one is too tall.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2006)

Very very nice ones Evangilder.I like them.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 26, 2006)

The Mustang one is the best, definately. Excellent job, Eric.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks guys. I have learned some new Photoshop tricks.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Thanks guys. I have learned some new Photoshop tricks.


GIF Transparency, obviously


----------



## evangilder (Jun 26, 2006)

Yup. The magic eraser tool rocks!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

Hehe


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2006)

Good ones Eric!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2006)

evangilder said:


> I have learned some new Photoshop tricks.



Just like me.What is the name of the blue font you've used" with current Mustang siggy.It looks excelent.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 31, 2006)

testing...


----------



## evangilder (Sep 1, 2006)

couple more


----------



## Pisis (Sep 1, 2006)

Cool. Maybe if you reduce the size, the overall effect will be smoother edges of the picture.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 1, 2006)

You are probably right. I just looked at them on an 800 x 600 screen and they look really big. I typically make them about 300 wide, but I may want to make that smaller for people with lower resolutions.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2006)

They look very nice.I like them.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2006)

I like them too but I prefer your current one Eric


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 2, 2006)

you'd be mad for going with anything other than the B-25, i actualy prefer it to your current one........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 2, 2006)

I like the T-6.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 2, 2006)

I am kinda partial to the T-6, but am still undecided.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 3, 2006)

B-25 all the way!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2006)

If you dont mind Eric I will post this here just to get my siggy up. I dont want to start a thread just for it.

This was my first attempt at playing around with my graphics program. I think it is pretty good for a first attempt.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 15, 2006)

No problem. And I like it! Here is my latest thought:


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2006)

Nice one Eric (apart from the fact you missed the nose glass in rendering it). Good one also Chris.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2006)

I think that nose glass is just blended into well with the background.

I need to play around with my program some more and learn the tools better such as fading and what not.

I want to try and make a siggy that incorportes my military time with the Blackhawk and then some WW2 aircaft faded into it as well.


----------



## Erich (Sep 15, 2006)

hmmmmmmm ... Chris your sig almost looks like a full on winter setting though Erich looks a little pale, I think he needs another Bier. What do you think of taking his pic out and leave the 109's ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah like I said it was my first attempt and I will have to get better at it. I am working on a better one now. Just need some more time to actually work on it.


----------



## Erich (Sep 19, 2006)

Chris the camo bird reminds me of the far north camo used by 109's of JG 5. It was suppose to bust up the overhead look as JG 5's craft flew over the Finnish bay and swampland


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2006)

Well here is my new one. Baron von Blutwurst made it for me. This will be my permanent and one and will not change.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah, it's way cool but also WAY TOO BIG!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice one Alder. Pisis, it is a bit tall but it's width is fine...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2006)

I thought about reducing it a bit, but thought it would take away from the picture of it all, so decided to leave it, and you know what it is not much taller than yours, I measured them out to check.


----------



## Erich (Sep 20, 2006)

Hmmmmmmm Chris I'll have to let it work on me. Seems to busy right now with too many different texts-logos


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2006)

Well I really like it...


----------



## Erich (Sep 20, 2006)

yes I know you do that is why you have it Chris. try visualizing without Moderator and the white ww2aircraft.net on it......much more effective and simplified I feel but again it's your sig and your call

I used to do advertizing for years, my brothere still does advet. graphics in southern Cali along with another job

nice subtle change by the way on your old sig theme

E ~


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 20, 2006)

i like it but do feel it'd be more effective if all the mods had a similar style of signature so it's a bit more universal if you get me, at the moment it's jsut adler showing off about being a mod  but yes it is a nice change..........



> This will be my permanent and one and will not change.



i realise i'm not really in any position to say this  but i hope you don't mean you'll keep this one forever because i think you'll need to change the picture at some point, keep the frame though

actually there's an idea, why doesn't the baron make a universal frame for the mods, and then you just fill the hole with whatever picture and your name so you can change it occasionally?


----------



## Pisis (Sep 20, 2006)

Independently on what Erich suggested, I cut off the edges and added some shiny borders. I think now it looks better, but it's just my opinion...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah that does not look bad Pisis. I will have to think about it. I like Lancs Idea too though.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 20, 2006)

The pic itself is very cool, but is to big for the foum formatt...


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 20, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> i like it but do feel it'd be more effective if all the mods had a similar style of signature so it's a bit more universal if you get me, at the moment it's jsut adler showing off about being a mod  but yes it is a nice change..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like that idea about mods having similar sigs, thats kinda cool. But then again I also see it as them all having a dress code or something. I like it on one hand and don't like it on the other hand. Different personalities on this forum is one of the best parts and that personality is party expressed though your sig.

So for me I don't know what the hell I think..... yes I do lets leave it up to the mods to discuss let them choose  .


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 20, 2006)

Good idea...but I wouldnt comply. I dont want a border around my sig saying im a moderator....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2006)

Well I did not ask him to put it on there. He just did that when he made. I have to say though he did a very good job making the siggy.

However the more I think about, the more I like it the smaller way too.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 21, 2006)

I think it looks good... The Red names that us Mods have is enough of a marker, I dont think we need to have it in our siggy....


----------



## evangilder (Oct 3, 2006)

.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 3, 2006)

different P-51


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 4, 2006)

i prefer the one with the Grumman cats.........


----------



## evangilder (Oct 4, 2006)

I am leaning toward that one as well. They were tucked in nice and tight, it was really cool!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2006)

I like both of them.However there should be more light on the P-51 like on the current one.But it is my opinion only.What's more I like - the font you have used for signature.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks. My wife is a font collector, she has hundreds of them, which I have copied over to my machine. The first new one's font is called "Black Adder". The second one is called "Sambora".

Funny with the lighting as both pictures were taken within a few minutes of each other, but the sky had some scattered clouds and I was using all auto settings in those days. The problem with all auto settings is that the pictures are inconsistent and the prop is frozen.


----------



## Erich (Oct 5, 2006)

well Eric you can't go wrong with the "Stang" 

I'm thinking about changin my whole approach again .......... ah what this time ?


----------



## evangilder (Nov 25, 2006)

couple 'o Raptors


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 25, 2006)

definately the top one..........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2006)

Yep, top one is better.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm not done experimenting quite yet...


----------



## evangilder (Nov 25, 2006)

Last 2 for now...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2006)

it's between the first F-22 one and the C-17...........


----------



## evangilder (Jan 14, 2007)

new year, new sig...


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 14, 2007)

I like


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 14, 2007)

not bad, it really does look like the T-6 has been dubbed over the sky background though.........


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 20, 2007)

Trying something new....a bit busy, but I like it


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 21, 2007)

I like it...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2007)

Really a nice idea.I like it too.However if you could remove the a/c with the flames in the background and stretch your personal pic on the all left side and if you would use some of graphic effects for this it could look much better.
The colour of flames is a bit inadequate to the blue sky you've used as the background.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2007)

It's more of a collage of photos, and I really like the wall of fire shot.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## evangilder (Jul 23, 2007)

It is, however, time to retire the Bearcat avatar and replace it...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2007)

Wonderful.How did you do that?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 23, 2007)

Photoshop, of course!  I used several shots from a sequence I took at Pt. Mugu. Create each shot as a separate layer in CS2, then open it in ImageReady and set each frame and the timing. It's actually pretty easy. Once you have that all set, reopen in Photoshop and save it as a gif. That's it.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2007)

THX very much Evan. I have to check if my Photoshop can do it in the way you wrote.


----------



## GunSmoke (Oct 22, 2007)

I like the piper cub!


----------



## Freebird (Nov 20, 2007)

I have the picture, now if only I could figure out how to add it to my sig...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 20, 2007)

freebird: You need to send a PM to lesofprimus.... he'll help you. He's
quite good at this kinda stuff..... and he's easy !

Charles


----------



## Freebird (Nov 20, 2007)

This is the Sig picture I was trying to upload...


----------



## Freebird (Nov 20, 2007)

ccheese said:


> freebird: You need to send a PM to lesofprimus.... he'll help you. He's
> quite good at this kinda stuff..... and he's easy !
> 
> Charles



Thanks Charles, What do you think of my Pic by the way, (my first effort...)


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2007)

Hallo Freebird,

Somethig different there at last. I like it.Although I would change into something different graphically.To be honest it is easy to make this pic as your siggy.You don't have to send PM to Lesofprimus you can do it yourself.


----------



## Freebird (Nov 20, 2007)

I still get the message "Unable to save image"

So it's OK to have ships in the Siggy?  Everyone else seems to have aircraft Siggy's...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2007)

Save your image to this page here and I will take care of it. Or send it to me in an email.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2007)

No wonder, because you should do it in another way.
Oh..... Der Adler 's respond was faster then my.


----------



## Freebird (Nov 20, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Save your image to this page here and I will take care of it. Or send it to me in an email.



Like this?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2007)

It seems Der Adler is off line for a while.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 20, 2007)

freebird said:


> Thanks Charles, What do you think of my Pic by the way, (my first effort...)



It's a very nice picture.... must be old !

Charles


----------



## Freebird (Nov 20, 2007)

ccheese said:


> It's a very nice picture.... must be old !
> 
> Charles



Thanks, obviously taken in happier times! (before her encounter with the Val's)
But I might be the only one without an aircraft in my Siggy...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2007)

Okay there you go I added it for you.

If you want to change your siggy you need to post the picture and go into your user options. Right click on the picture that you posted and copy the address that is in the properties into your user options with the tags



.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2007)

Okay I dont know why it is not working. 

Dont worry I will get it figured out. I will go and ask Eric if he might know what the problem is.

I checked your settings and it shows that the signature is saved into your profile but it is not working.


----------



## Freebird (Nov 20, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Okay I dont know why it is not working.
> 
> Dont worry I will get it figured out. I will go and ask Eric if he might know what the problem is.
> 
> I checked your settings and it shows that the signature is saved into your profile but it is not working.


Now its working!
Thanks!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2007)

Okay cool!


----------



## Baron von Blutwurst (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello again Folks.  Happy New Year too all.

Sorry I havent been over for a visit in some time, We have closed Screenshot Art and opened a new site called ScreenshotWorld.com which covers more subject matter than just aviation. Feel free to visit us anytime or drop me a line over there.

Home

Cheers
Randy


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2008)

Hallo BvB. THX for posting the link.
Very nice siggy.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 23, 2008)

I've had the same siggy for a long time. Been playing around with these.


----------



## rochie (Oct 23, 2008)

i like no's 2 3 Eric


----------



## evangilder (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah I am prone to 1 and 3 but was curious what everyone else thought.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2008)

I would say 2 or 4 Eric (although I like them all).


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 23, 2008)

I like #3. Something about "This is the world from Eric's point of view". Good work.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 23, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> I like #3. Something about "This is the world from Eric's point of view". Good work.



hehe, my view of the world is upside down!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2008)

But seriously now.... I like the #4


----------



## Njaco (Oct 26, 2008)

#3


----------

